# General flat band experience.



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Some basic data of what I've tried recently in flat bands. All rolled and tied at the pouch with pre-stretch and cotton string with a constrictor knot. On the forks with theraband or latex with the tuck wrap. 3/8" (9.5mm) steel balls and 31-32" draw length. I'm still a newb and learning so take any of my experience with that knowledge.

ABG's post got me trying the 18cm long 20mm to 15mm taper in theraband gold. Easy draw, good speed, but I'm only getting 200 to 250 shots before I get a tear at the pouch end? I tried looser knots on the pouch end (until they slipped loose) and didn't notice any longer band life?

I also tried Jorge's band calculator for theraband gold at a 32" draw and 9.5mm steel at 5 and 5 power/life choice, then a 7 and 7 power/life choice. The 5,5 has lasted 300 shots so far and no tears. The 7,7 only lasted 110 shots before a pouch tear! Both have plenty of power to blast cans in half and into bits from 10m but the 5,5 is a better choice for band life by far imho.

The sizes were: 5,5 = 8.66" long (22.1cm), 1.46" at fork (3.72cm) tapering to 0.83" at the pouch (2.13cm).

7,7 = 7.74" long (19.67cm), 1.56" at fork (3.98cm) tapering to 0.73" at the pouch (1.87cm).
I've also shot many marbles with the 5,5 choice bands and they shoot them well too. At 40 yards I held a speed limit sign just above the bottom fork for consistent hits. Seemed like a rather flat trajectory, just a slight curve to target.

I've also been shooting the SimpleShot Hygenic .040mm thick latex at stock length (10.5") with a SuperPouch in .75" (19.05 mm) x .5" in (12.7 mm) and have gotten over 600 shots on them so far. Good speed and easy draw. Cuts cans in half from 10m fine.

Same with the .030 from Hygenic in 1.25" tapering to .75". Usually get over 600 shoots on these too. A bit harder draw than the .040, but plenty of speed for can destruction at 10m.

The longest shooting flat bands I have tried so far are still Tex's LA2000 which I got over 1000 shots on before a tear at the pouch end. I've cut them twice at the pouch and re-tied without much of a reduced band life even shorter length. They are harder to draw than any of the above by a noticeable amount and are probably overkill for 3/8" steel but still last great and really destroy cans at 10m! Now they're a lot harder to pull after 2 cuts from stock length which was expected, but are still going. I've also shot a good bit of 1/2" steel with them but I'm just not a fan of 1/2" really and only got them to practice for .44cal lead ammo since they match up weight and trajectory wise.


----------

